# 1HP 6" Buffalo Jointer. Good? Bad?



## Hart140 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all, I'm looking to purchase my first jointer and I came across this one on craigslist. 
http://altoona.craigslist.org/tls/3599567544.html
I was just wondering if anyone had used a buffalo brand before and how good the quality is. Like I said this will be my first jointer purchase and I don't want a piece of junk. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Hart140 (Mar 4, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with this brand? Anyone at all?


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks like a generic Taiwan or Chinese job.Go take a look at it, if it looks and cuts OK, not much that can go wrong on a jointer, if it's that old and it hasn't broken yet it will probably be OK.$200 doesn't seem too bad, if you like it offer $175 you might get lucky.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Who would want to joint 6" buffalo?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The brand is probably in a class with Harbor Freight. If you like the price I would buy it. The company is still in business so it is likely you can get parts for it if you need them.


----------

